# Se me paso el sueno



## adorobrasil

No se como se diria 'Se me paso el sueno' em portugues. Si tuviera que adivinar...

Me passou o sono

ou

Ja nao estou com sono


----------



## Aurino

Creio que o mais comum seria "perdi o sono" ou "meu sono passou". "Me passou o sono" não soa bem.


----------



## Vanda

Perdi o sono. / Não estou mais com sono. / O sono passou.


----------



## coquis14

adorobrasil said:


> No sé cómo se diría 'Se me pasó el sueño' em portugues. Si tuviera que adivinar...
> 
> Me passou o sono
> 
> ou
> 
> Ja nao estou com sono



E se dissesse "não tenho mais sono" , confundiria-se com ilusões?

Abraços


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> E se dissesse "não tenho mais sono" , confundiria-se com ilusões?
> 
> Abraços


 
Se não estou errado, o portugués ao invés do espanhol não tem esse problema. As ilusões são *sonhos.*


----------



## nilperez

Así es Mangato. Ellos tienen 2 palabras: 
_Sono_: para referirse al sueño de dormir
_Sonho_: para las ilusiones y las "imágenes" que vemos cuando estamos dormidos.

Até mais


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Se não estou errado, o portugués ao invés do espanhol não tem esse problema. As ilusões são *sonhos.*


 


nilperez said:


> Así es Mangato. Ellos tienen 2 palabras:
> _Sono_: para referirse al sueño de dormir
> _Sonho_: para las ilusiones y las "imágenes" que vemos cuando estamos dormidos.
> 
> Até mais


 Es cierto... qué bolu....!
Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

No diasistema galegoportuguês estas dúas palavras, tradicionais as duas, vem de distinta procedência em latim.
*Sono* vem de _somnu_ que en latim descrebia el acto físico de dormir, o sono.
*Sonho/soño* vem de _somniu_ que en latím descrebia as visións tidas no acto de dormir, os *sonhos/soños*. Tudo segundo as leis de derivação das palavras tradicionais no noso diasistema
Em espanhol pelas suas leis de derivação desde o latim das palavras tradicionais, ambas as duas vêm dar _*sueño*_.


----------



## nilperez

XiaoRoel said:


> No diasistema galegoportuguês estas dúas palavras, tradicionais as duas, vem de distinta procedência em latim.
> *Sono* vem de _somnu_ que en latim descrebia el acto físico de dormir, o sono.
> *Sonho/soño* vem de _somniu_ que en latím descrebia as visións tidas no acto de dormir, os *sonhos/soños*. Tudo segundo as leis de derivação das palavras tradicionais no noso diasistema
> Em espanhol pelas suas leis de derivação desde o latim das palavras tradicionais, ambas as duas vêm dar _*sueño*_.



Qué interesante, me gusta conocer el origen de nuestras palabras. Gracias!!!


----------



## Vanda

Também: não tenho mais sono!


----------



## gisi68

Aqui me surgiu uma dúvida, agora que moro na Argentina há cinco anos: não se fala ' esperei tanto que passou a fome' ? Por que não dizer ' esperei tanto que passou o sono' . De qualquer maneira para mim ' não tenho mais sono'  está bom também.


----------



## coquis14

gisi68 said:


> Aqui me surgiu uma dúvida, agora que moro na Argentina há cinco anos: não se fala ' esperei tanto que passou a fome' ? Por que não dizer ' esperei tanto que passou o sono' . De qualquer maneira para mim ' não tenho mais sono' está bom também.


_Esperé tanto que se me pasó el hambre_ ,perfectamente común en español.

Saludos


----------



## Uticens678

Olá a todos! Alguém sabe como se diz em Portugal "se me pasó el sueño"? "O meu sono passou", "Passou-me o sono" ou como? Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

'_Passou-me o sono/a fome/a dor de cabeça/a constipação/a vontade de...'_, etc.


----------

